# How to get my game to the next level?



## mhill (Jul 11, 2011)

I'm having a tough time getting to the next level in my spots game using at the end of leagues last year I picked up a Scott backspin and shot it all summer. During hunting season I shot my strap release. Now I'm back to shooting back tension for spots and 3d.

I started shooting indoor spots 3 years ago. I averaged 284 my first season. Last year in leagues I shot progressively better as leagues went on, started in the low 290s average by the end of leagues I shot mid 290s with my highest being a 298 with a few 296s and a 297. 

Last week leagues began and I shot a 297. Tonight I shot a 296. One shot was a poor shot execution and I just plain yanked the shot, still working on my execution with the hinge I know I will get a few more flyers as I get better at the execution of the hinge.

My float seems to be the issue. I'm using a 3d hunter set up. 10" Stab 2oz of weight. Some times I hold like a rock others I float all over the spot. A lot of times my missed are usually low and left and right. Sometimes float low and have to fight the flap oat back to the center. 

Some pointers would be great. My grip seams to be very consistent, anchor is very consistent as well I think I'm having a shoulder alignment issue. I know some misses is from me executing the shot to quickly and just plain pulling the shot. I can feel the good executions and the bad ones so I can identify what I'm going with the release and how to correct it but how do you become more stabile on target. I shoot often so fatigue is not a big problem. I do experience some but not enough to be inaccurate.


----------



## aread (Dec 25, 2009)

Easy answer is coaching. Get a coach who can hell you figure out what goes wrong on your bad shots and what to do about it.
A good coach can also help you develop a good shot sequence.


----------



## RCR_III (Mar 19, 2011)

It works best to see a picture or even a video is better of you. If I had to guess by what you're saying, I'd say front shoulder is up and that can cause the low hold and it gives room to push out. 

Also, sounds like some aiming drills and reworking the hinge would help as well. There's some information on my web site www.rcrchery.wordpress.com that you can look through on these topcis. You can also contact me directly by email if you feel more comfortbale that way too with the picture/video. My email is under the coaching and tuning tab.


mhill said:


> I'm having a tough time getting to the next level in my spots game using at the end of leagues last year I picked up a Scott backspin and shot it all summer. During hunting season I shot my strap release. Now I'm back to shooting back tension for spots and 3d.
> 
> I started shooting indoor spots 3 years ago. I averaged 284 my first season. Last year in leagues I shot progressively better as leagues went on, started in the low 290s average by the end of leagues I shot mid 290s with my highest being a 298 with a few 296s and a 297.
> 
> ...


----------



## mhill (Jul 11, 2011)

RCR_III said:


> It works best to see a picture or even a video is better of you. If I had to guess by what you're saying, I'd say front shoulder is up and that can cause the low hold and it gives room to push out.
> 
> Also, sounds like some aiming drills and reworking the hinge would help as well. There's some information on my web site www.rcrchery.wordpress.com that you can look through on these topcis. You can also contact me directly by email if you feel more comfortbale that way too with the picture/video. My email is under the coaching and tuning tab.


Thanks I'll see if my 60 year old dad can take a video this week in leagues of my shot with my phone he's not the most tech savvy guy lol. I have played with my draw length some and depending on the bow I shoot between a 28.5-29" draw. I shoot a 28.5" on my 3d bow with hand held releases with my strap release I shoot 29" because of how short I make the strap. 

I did see a "hold low" video on YouTube with George Rawls III explaining the shoulder alignment causing it. I'll have to focus on that this week coming up.


----------



## RCR_III (Mar 19, 2011)

Know what you mean, my mom's 72 and I've asked her to video some things with my phone before haha

If you're varying that much it tells me it needs to be fine tuned. I have a video on my website about back tension that touches on a lot of what GRIV says as well. His video is the Thing a Week 9 I think? On Last Chance Archery's YouTube.


mhill said:


> Thanks I'll see if my 60 year old dad can take a video this week in leagues of my shot with my phone he's not the most tech savvy guy lol. I have played with my draw length some and depending on the bow I shoot between a 28.5-29" draw. I shoot a 28.5" on my 3d bow with hand held releases with my strap release I shoot 29" because of how short I make the strap.
> 
> I did see a "hold low" video on YouTube with George Rawls III explaining the shoulder alignment causing it. I'll have to focus on that this week coming up.


----------



## mhill (Jul 11, 2011)

RCR_III said:


> Know what you mean, my mom's 72 and I've asked her to video some things with my phone before haha
> 
> If you're varying that much it tells me it needs to be fine tuned. I have a video on my website about back tension that touches on a lot of what GRIV says as well. His video is the Thing a Week 9 I think? On Last Chance Archery's YouTube.


The funny thing is Last week I held like a rock until I got a little tired in the second half which is expected for not shooting my hinge for a while. 

I'll check out your website and see if I can find something to work on.


----------



## Lazarus (Sep 19, 2005)

mhill said:


> I'm having a tough time getting to the next level in my spots game using at the end of leagues last year I picked up a Scott backspin and shot it all summer. During hunting season I shot my strap release. Now I'm back to shooting back tension for spots and 3d.
> 
> I started shooting indoor spots 3 years ago. I averaged 284 my first season. Last year in leagues I shot progressively better as leagues went on, started in the low 290s average by the end of leagues I shot mid 290s with my highest being a 298 with a few 296s and a 297.
> 
> ...


2 things;

(1)Practice more. Note, I didn't say "shoot" more, I said practice more.

(2)Get around people who shoot better than you. You will improve.
(a)don't listen to online advice, there is no WAY that someone can advise you as to what you're doing wrong online. 
(b)don't listen to people who don't shoot as good as you do now. 

That's a start, and the best advice you can get online other than maybe the suggestion of getting a coach above. Good fortunes. :cheers:


----------



## RCR_III (Mar 19, 2011)

Lazarus said:


> 2 things;
> 
> (1)Practice more. Note, I didn't say "shoot" more, I said practice more.
> 
> ...


Practice without purpose and without practicing the correct aspects doesn't do any good. 

And if you believe online help can't do anything for anyone, well then, that's probably why you're behind in a lot of areas in life. 

You can learn a lot online. Research. Take in information. 

Nobody's ever learned anything from GRIV's videos? From mine even? From online articles written by John Dudley? 

Don't be asinine. A smart individual is resourceful and gains knowledge from any source they can. 

That's not to say hands on help isn't great. Or that practicing around people better than you isn't helpful. I can agree they are. But it's not the only way.


----------



## dmacey (Mar 27, 2015)

Lazarus said:


> 2 things;
> 
> (2)Get around people who shoot better than you. You will improve.
> (a)don't listen to online advice, there is no WAY that someone can advise you as to what you're doing wrong online.
> (b)don't listen to people who don't shoot as good as you do now.


2) here starts off ok, but (a) and (b) are poor advice. a) is obviously wrong; true, one has to be selective about what one uses from what is read, but reading is an activity that human beings have been learning from for literally 1000's of years now. Reading does work. So, no, it's not impossible to learn what you're doing wrong online. b) _is_ impossible to assess online. Claims on internet forums of 300 57x games and Jesse-level shooting skills and the claimant actually being able to shoot those games are two different things entirely. This goes along with my criticism of a) - being selective about what you read. I'd modify b) as follows: take with a grain of salt advice from a shooter that you are able to _verify_ can't shoot as good as you.

That said, on to the topic. And in keeping with my comments, I'll just tell you I can't shoot as good as you, so take the following (which is not advice) with a grain of salt: I too have gone through something similar, and in my case it did actually turn out to be an alignment issue. I was shooting too far "outside" the bow, which was forcing me to use small muscles in the bow arm to hold the bow steady. Once I corrected that, my float improved significantly. It allows me to pull through the shot a lot steadier than before. 

But that's just my personal experience, and again take it for what you paid for it .

DM


----------



## subconsciously (Aug 22, 2009)

The point of this topic should be what did "you do" to get to the next level.


----------



## Padgett (Feb 5, 2010)

Have goals that you have to work to meet other than high scoring rounds.

Do your homework and pick the methods and lessons to learn and then get to work.

Attend leagues and big competitions and treat each and every one as a learning experience, not a place to fail but to enjoy ad learn.

Find and make friends that are better than you and shoot with them all the time.


----------



## dmacey (Mar 27, 2015)

subconsciously said:


> The point of this topic should be what did "you do" to get to the next level.


I did describe one of the steps I took. My shooting definitely went up at least one level afterwards.

DM


----------



## grantmac (May 31, 2007)

For me 2oz on the end of a hunter length stab isn't going to do squat. 12oz is kind of the minimum with 16-20 being more likely.
I'm not one to point at the equipment but stab setup is pretty significant.
I also echo the statement of avoiding "advice" from those who clearly aren't shooting at your level. It's more likely to hurt than help.

Grant


----------



## yeroc (Jan 11, 2007)

dont set your goals to high at first.if you like to win all the time then this is the wrong sport.for me what worked was not focusing on score.focus on good shots.the kind of good shot that when it breaks you know its going to be in the x.successful practice sessions.blank bailing helped me.drawing on the target and letting down drills.believing in your self and having confidence helps also.


----------



## Rugby (Feb 13, 2003)

There is a lot of great advise to be found on-the-line. You just have to know what is good and what isn't and that can be very difficult.

I like your information RCR III and thanks for taking the time to make it available. 

Getting a good coach will fast track your desire to more up a level or two. Coaching has been the best investment I have ever made in the sport.
Those who do invest in coaching and commit to what they have been shown do two things. Improve and stay in the sport.


----------



## stoz (Aug 23, 2002)

Rugby said:


> There is a lot of great advise to be found on-the-line. You just have to know what is good and what isn't and that can be very difficult.
> 
> I like your information RCR III and thanks for taking the time to make it available.
> 
> ...



I agree, a good coach can help tons. I have shor since early 90s and hired a coach last year mid season after a very big win. I was thinking that maybe it was a bad idea but ended up great. I ended up having my best season ever.


----------



## mhill (Jul 11, 2011)

RCR_III said:


> Practice without purpose and without practicing the correct aspects doesn't do any good.
> 
> And if you believe online help can't do anything for anyone, well then, that's probably why you're behind in a lot of areas in life.
> 
> ...


I agree I have become a better shooter because of what I have read and watched on line. There not many guys that shoot better than I do in this specific league. In the couples league I shot in the last two years but won't be this year has some very good shooters. 2 shooter shoots an average 300 58x another shooter averages a 299 not sure of x count and a few other guys with high 290s as their average. The 300 shooter I talked to a lot about technique and shooting advise. Others tend to not know what they do to shoot so well. Basically they keep it simple draw aim shoot. Over the last 3 years I have focused on my target focus while at full draw just focus on holding on the white and executing the shot. If I'm not on the white spot I'll try to focus harder to become steady on the white and if I don't I'll let down and restart my shot cycle. That really improved my score I was dumping some shots at times.


----------



## dunmoab (Apr 4, 2013)

While I agree with a lot of the info given above concerning not listening to anyone that doesn't shoot better than you.. I have also find that there are guys who fit into the category of " those who can't, teach". What I mean is this., the are guys around my area that have forgotten more about shooting well than I will ever know. But they can't come even close to the level I shoot anymore for whatever reason. You will find it's difficult to tell the difference at times. But when you do... you've find a diamond.


----------



## FEDIE316 (Dec 27, 2006)

grantmac said:


> For me 2oz on the end of a hunter length stab isn't going to do squat. 12oz is kind of the minimum with 16-20 being more likely.
> I'm not one to point at the equipment but stab setup is pretty significant.
> I also echo the statement of avoiding "advice" from those who clearly aren't shooting at your level. It's more likely to hurt than help.
> 
> Grant


Maybe I misunderstood his original post, but I took it to mean he's only using a front stab with 2 oz on it, not a side bar. 20 oz on the end of a front stab is a pile! Lol


----------



## mhill (Jul 11, 2011)

FEDIE316 said:


> Maybe I misunderstood his original post, but I took it to mean he's only using a front stab with 2 oz on it, not a side bar. 20 oz on the end of a front stab is a pile! Lol


This is correct only a front stab 10" with 2oz on the end.


----------



## grantmac (May 31, 2007)

2oz on the end of 10" isn't going to do anything for float. Short stabs need a lot of weight period. 2oz on a 30" stab is almost to light to be useful.

Grant


----------



## mhill (Jul 11, 2011)

grantmac said:


> 2oz on the end of 10" isn't going to do anything for float. Short stabs need a lot of weight period. 2oz on a 30" stab is almost to light to be useful.
> 
> Grant


Looks like Levi Morgan like 2 oz on the end of his 30" stab.








I'll give a few more oz a try and see if that helps my float. Sometimes it feels like I'm struggling to hold the weight of my bow on the target seems like with more weight it wants to fall out of the 5. That's why I settled on 2 oz. it could be that don't push on the bow as hard every time causing it to float more? I'll have to focus on what works and what causes my float more. Could be stabilizer or a form adjustment.


----------



## RCR_III (Mar 19, 2011)

If you want your perfect stabilizer set up, weights and positioning, try my set up routine. It guides you through where to put weight and how to position the bars step by step. 

Balancing Act, Setting Up Stabilizers | rcrchery
https://rcrchery.wordpress.com/2014/07/06/balancing-act/


----------



## stromdidilly (Jan 8, 2014)

RCR_III said:


> If you want your perfect stabilizer set up, weights and positioning, try my set up routine. It guides you through where to put weight and how to position the bars step by step.
> 
> Balancing Act, Setting Up Stabilizers | rcrchery
> https://rcrchery.wordpress.com/2014/07/06/balancing-act/


Do this, it will help you. I was going all Reo Wilde with my stabs until RCR sent me this...ended up taking over half the weight off following his set up then went out and smashed my previous best X count.


----------



## ILOVE3D (Feb 4, 2009)

stromdidilly said:


> Do this, it will help you. I was going all Reo Wilde with my stabs until RCR sent me this...ended up taking over half the weight off following his set up then went out and smashed my previous best X count.


It takes time and lots of practice to shoot good with a lot of weight on your stabilizers. Once your muscles can handle the extra weight your scores will improve a bit as all the extra weight helps steady your bow and makes the movements slow down. Lots of guys start off with too much weight and muscles holding it fatigue much faster than lower weight.


----------



## stromdidilly (Jan 8, 2014)

ILOVE3D said:


> It takes time and lots of practice to shoot good with a lot of weight on your stabilizers. Once your muscles can handle the extra weight your scores will improve a bit as all the extra weight helps steady your bow and makes the movements slow down. Lots of guys start off with too much weight and muscles holding it fatigue much faster than lower weight.


While I agree with this, I had been shooting that weight for over a year and am a pretty athletic person in general. Sometimes too much is too much.


----------



## Sasquech (Dec 15, 2014)

Ok well tried to stay out of this one but can't. There is a wealth of good information shooting 300 on a 5 spot is good but 300 30x on a Vegas 3 spot is the next level. 5 spot is a bigger than a quarter. Vegas x is a dime. 10 is a quarter. You need to keep a log log what feels good and produces good shots. Log reasons for shots that don't give the desired result. Most will be obvious post that reason others can tell you how they addressed that problem. You are at a relatively high performance level probably don't need to revamp your world. 

That being said I wish you great luck on your quest . Most at your point end up going open class stabilization long front and balanced side rod . If you stay bow hunter release class incremental changes are difficult. Takes an extraordinary archer to shoot perfect games w minimal stabilization. 

Take a broom Handel swing it back and forth. Tape 4 ounces on the end and see the change in moment of inertia. Most all pros shoot 26 to 33 inch stabilizers. It goes up with the length squared some good articles on stabilization available. We all want each other to improve it is the point of the forums however filter strongly and use the 5 to 10% that rings true with your honest log book. No log book you will be shooting in the dark. If you can plot your shots archers upshotz will help you analyze your shot variation.


Staff shooter Dream Shot Archery makers of Twisted Minds bowstrings. 
Hoyt Pro Comp Elite XL 51#
AXcel Acheive sight. Hamskea rest


----------



## possum trapper (Nov 24, 2005)

nothing mechanical will help you get to the next level.its all between your ears.

I will agree the while trying something here and there will boost your confidence but confidence is all mental.

change your way of thinking and boost your shooting


----------



## cbrunson (Oct 25, 2010)

ILOVE3D said:


> It takes time and lots of practice to shoot good with a lot of weight on your stabilizers. Once your muscles can handle the extra weight your scores will improve a bit as all the extra weight helps steady your bow and makes the movements slow down. Lots of guys start off with too much weight and muscles holding it fatigue much faster than lower weight.





possum trapper said:


> nothing mechanical will help you get to the next level.its all between your ears.
> 
> I will agree the while trying something here and there will boost your confidence but confidence is all mental.
> 
> change your way of thinking and boost your shooting



Couple of things, both true. ^^^

Is more weight going to take you from 295 scores to consistent 300s? No. It doesn't work that way. The more weight dampens little things at the shot though. It could be the difference between catching a line with a bad release. A flinch, or a tiny jerk, or bump with your bow arm might sail with lower weight, but stay in the ten with a lot of weight. The trade off is endurance and fatigue. You have to find the balance between the two. 

Second, having the confidence to be disciplined every shot is number one. That confidence only comes from success. Win the little battles one at a time and you will steadily improve.


----------



## mhill (Jul 11, 2011)

So over the holidays while my league was off I went through my bow and tuned it through paper, retired the cams since up until then I didn't the facilities to do so and reset up the bow. The bow is shooting perfect bullet hole through paper first shot out of the bow. I lengthened my d loop some and it feel a lot better I feel like I have found my perfect length for this bow. 

Leagues picked back up and I can't get over the 297 hump. I have shot 4 297s and a 296 in 5 weeks of leagues. I started out last week perfect through 6 ends. We rotate targets from bottom to top half way through. My first and second end on top I yanked one left the shift usually never effects me I'm not sure if I lacked the focus or what but I can't get to the next level. I want to shoot my first 300 but can't seem to get there. 

Btw this is with a Asa/bio bow hunting set up. Bow is in my sig. 

Any suggestions?


----------



## montigre (Oct 13, 2008)

Lazarus said:


> 2 things;
> 
> (1)Practice more. Note, I didn't say "shoot" more, I said practice more.
> 
> ...


^^^ This!!


----------



## aread (Dec 25, 2009)

mhill said:


> .... I can't get over the 297 hump. I have shot 4 297s and a 296 in 5 weeks of leagues. I started out last week perfect through 6 ends. We rotate targets from bottom to top half way through. My first and second end on top I yanked one left the shift usually never effects me I'm not sure if I lacked the focus or what but I can't get to the next level. I want to shoot my first 300 but can't seem to get there......


How often do you let down during a scoring round?

You've proven you can shoot a good arrow, but even the best have to let down a time or two during a round. It's tough to shoot a full round without at least a few shots going bad. The key is to recognize them and let down. 

This is probably one of the hardest things to learn in competition shooting.
Allen


----------



## cbrunson (Oct 25, 2010)

mhill said:


> So over the holidays while my league was off I went through my bow and tuned it through paper, retired the cams since up until then I didn't the facilities to do so and reset up the bow. The bow is shooting perfect bullet hole through paper first shot out of the bow. I lengthened my d loop some and it feel a lot better I feel like I have found my perfect length for this bow.
> 
> Leagues picked back up and I can't get over the 297 hump. I have shot 4 297s and a 296 in 5 weeks of leagues. I started out last week perfect through 6 ends. We rotate targets from bottom to top half way through. My first and second end on top I yanked one left the shift usually never effects me I'm not sure if I lacked the focus or what but I can't get to the next level. I want to shoot my first 300 but can't seem to get there.
> 
> ...


Kind of along the lines of what possum trapper said, get your head playing the right game and you will improve. You can't wish it to happen. You have to change or improve your focus. 

Instead of trying to shoot a 300, shoot Xs. Write off a missed five as just a missed X, and focus on your X count only. It may still take a while to get that 300, but when you do, your X count will already have gone up substantially.


----------



## subconsciously (Aug 22, 2009)

:down:
:down:
:down:
:down:
:down:
:down:
:down:
:down:


----------



## SonnyThomas (Sep 10, 2006)

I am not a spot shooter.... But there is a wealth of information here, some to accept and some to discard....




mhill said:


> Looks like Levi Morgan like 2 oz on the end of his 30" stab.
> 
> I'll give a few more oz a try and see if that helps my float. Sometimes it feels like I'm struggling to hold the weight of my bow on the target seems like with more weight it wants to fall out of the 5. That's why I settled on 2 oz. it could be that don't push on the bow as hard every time causing it to float more? I'll have to focus on what works and what causes my float more. Could be stabilizer or a form adjustment.


A 10" front stabilizer is wanting and not that someone couldn't shoot outstandingly given the time to figure out what is really going on and there is more going on. It seems you have a grasp for it...just needing that boost. And perhaps as Lazarus gave, a coach would better give that boost... 

Levi's bow... Any person's bow and stabilizers; what he or she desires/likes, what makes his or her bow perform and react as they want. My two 3D target bows with 30" front stab, one with 2 ounces on the front and the other with 7 ounces on front. Not discounting, but both had/have two back bars with weights.


----------



## northshoremb (Aug 5, 2003)

When you are stating your scores are you talking 300 30 arrow rounds or 300 60 arrow rounds? Big difference if your getting those scores shooting 60 arrow round. 
I'm just getting back into shooting after shoulder injury in 2007 ended my shooting, but when I did shoot my league avg was 599/600 (10 ring). What it took me to jump from few points down to clean scores consistantly was these tips

First you need to make you draw length perfect. 1/8" can cost you that 1 point you need. Most people have to long of a draw length. Also if you don't use a D-loop then I suggest you do. 

Then make sure you grip your bow the exact same every time and to do that you need to rest the cam on you leg or where ever to make consistent grip. Also stand the exact same every time. Our club use to be wood floor so every round I would place my feet on same boards. Take it one step farther and nock your arrow, draw back and place your pin or spot on the target. Then close your eyes for few seconds and open them. You will see which way your body settles and wants to drift. Then open or close your stance and retry till you find the stance that holds you the best on target after you open your eyes.

Then come your arrows and having them all hit same spot. You can go into super tune like me and check the stiff part of sine on every arrow, then weigh them so they are with in spec. Then weigh all your points and lay them out heaviest to lightest within say .2 gr and put the heaviest point in the lightest arrow and lightest point in heaviest arrow to split the arrow weights in half. Make sure every arrows fletching is the same and not touching any part of your rest. (THIS IS WHERE I SAID THEY SHOULD ALL HIT SAME SPOT) 

To test your arrows you need to number them shoot a 3 spot or 5 spot and always shoot same arrow into same target every time to determine if they group and where they hit on each target. I have found many arrows that say #1 arrow always hits at 9 o'clock in the 10 with some line catchers then arrow 2 is dead center X but arrow 3 is 3 o'clock in the 10 line. That means #1 and 3 are total opposite sides of the 10 and have to be shot perfect to get that 10 but arrow 2 has room to move left or right and stay a 10. 

So from what I'm saying is you can see it comes down to repetitive actions that need to be followed to get positive results. If your arrows have never been tuned and you just randomly grab one and shoot it you will never know if it's that same arrow that costs you a point end after end after end.

For instance I've always shot numbered arrows at same target in a round. I was at Indoor nationals in Kentucky back in 2007 . I was shooting the Pro men's class and shot lights out but my score didn't reflect it. What happened was I brought 8 arrows for a 5 spot shoot and somehow my arrows shifted as I was closing my case and bent 4 of them a bit. There was no time to tune in new arrows so I shot 4 good arrows and 1 bad one the whole 12 ends. After the first end I went X,X,X,X,4. So soon as I got that 4 I new I had no chance and wasn't going to correct the aim every time. End after end I went 4X's then a 5 or sometimes that 4. The guys on my but we're surprised that when you looked at my target you would be puzzled at how perfect 4 out of the 5 arrows were and how 1 arrow was always low and left. 
The reason I didn't compensate for that arrow was to show how good I was shooting and that it was that 1 bad arrow that always lost me a point. That way I felt better with the score I had knowing it wasn't me but the arrow. First time I never shot a 300 during NFAA. Shot a 297 43X then next day bent that arrow back to get it closer and shot 300 57x cause of the same arrow

NUMBER YOUR ARROWS

Sent from my SM-G900W8 using Tapatalk


----------



## Xinc. (Dec 3, 2015)

Get off of AT and go shoot -:darkbeer:

Learn your shot 
Negativity is a point sucker , stay positive
Shoot your shot


----------



## mhill (Jul 11, 2011)

Update fellas. 

I shot my highest score ever tonight. I shot a 299. I made some changes to my set up. I was shooting without a click when the indoor season started. I shot well 297s. I went to shooting with a click about half way through the league and kept my average 297 for a few weeks then started shooting 296 and 295. The release with the click put me on edge and felt like I could t relax at full draw and made me tense and gun shy of the release. I switched back to no click this past weekend, set the release back up and immediately felt more comfortable after shooting some close range shots. I also decreased my stab weight to 1 oz it seems to settle faster for me and allows me to execute the shot a little quicker. I'm hopeful of shooting my first 300 before the league ends in April.


----------



## oldpro888 (Dec 31, 2010)

I start with bringing my set up to a pro shop with a bow balance device. You simply put it in and level the bow to the device. This gets me extremely close. Then I will shoot it, check my bubble after drawing with my eyes closed, and make any minor changes to how far out the rod is. Then I'll aim, pin dropping low, I'll add back weight. Check bubble again.
I see guys on here, twisting strings, tiller adjustment, when you can get the same response with stabilizers


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------

